

Twitter Emoji for Everyone - niftylettuce
https://twitter.github.io/twemoji/

======
jagger27
Is it possible just to treat Emojis just like we treat regular typeface fonts?
Is there something preventing me from downloading Apple's Emoji "font" and
setting it as the default on my Android device?

This would allow developers to specify their own preferred sets (and allow
users to override).

~~~
marcuskaz
Copyright law. Apple's Emoji font is not under an open license for you to copy
and redistribute.

The only two emoji sets that I know that are under an open license are now
Twitter and EmojiOne

~~~
chimeracoder
Debian releases ttf-symbola (as part of ttf-ancient-fonts), so I imagine that
has to be free as well, given Debian's policies.

~~~
bmn_
[http://users.teilar.gr/~g1951d/](http://users.teilar.gr/~g1951d/)

Symbola font distribution terms: "In lieu of a licence - Fonts in this site
are offered free for any use; they may be installed, embedded, opened, edited,
modified, regenerated, posted, packaged and redistributed."

------
iLoch
I just wrote my own... Seems like adding an entire library for this is
definitely overkill.

    
    
        var emojify = function(message) {
            var codes = [
              '\ud83c[\udf00-\udfff]',
              '\ud83d[\udc00-\ude4f]',
              '\ud83d[\ude80-\udeff]'
            ];
            return message.replace(new RegExp(codes.join('|'), 'g'), '<span class="emoji">$&</span>');
          }
    

Edit: If this isn't clear, you'd then define an emoji based font family for
the `emoji` CSS class. This means no image based emoji and therefore no
colour, but IMO it's much simpler and actually more visually pleasing (black
and white forces smarter emoji designs).

~~~
caniszczyk
The library is simple and works well for us and Tweetdeck. Everyone is welcome
to tweak it.

The value like stated in the blog is that the permissive licensing of this
project/graphics will enable more spread of emoji across platforms. (see
something like this blog for why licensing has been a PITA:
[http://words.steveklabnik.com/emoji-
licensing](http://words.steveklabnik.com/emoji-licensing))

------
MAGZine
Interesting. These seem to strike a balance between Apple's decidedly glosss-
but-normal-shaped emoji and Google's flat-but-ghost-shaped emoji. I'd say that
we really need an open emoji standard, but we all know how that goes.

~~~
marcuskaz
There is a Unicode standard, see
[http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2014/06/unicode-7-0-introduce...](http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2014/06/unicode-7-0-introduces-2834-new-
characters-including-250-emoji/) which explains a lot about emoji.

There is room for interpretation to what each drawing will look like in each
implementations. The standard simply says something like: "Cloud With
Lightning"

------
lxcp
Note that graphics are licensed under CC-BY-4.0, which means if you're using
this on your blog you have give attribution to Twitter Inc (most likely in
your footer).

No, thanks under these circumstances.

~~~
caniszczyk
Attribution in the source would suffice if it really bothers you. Almost all
open source software has attribution as a requirement (ever look at your
iPhone Settings->About->Legal->Legal Notices)

That being said, we could potentially CC0 the graphics in the future but
attribution isn't much to ask.

~~~
marcosdumay
Attribution requirement is enough to break the FSF guidelines, and not
compatible with free licenses. What means that this font can not be used in
BSD or GPL software.

No open source software has attribution as a requirement by definition.

Anyway, there's nothing wrong with any of that if it's really what you want.
What's wrong is thinking that the requirement is banal, and thus harmless.

~~~
caniszczyk
True but I didn't say all, I said most. I do think the requirement is banal
because almost every piece of open source software you use requires some level
of attribution.

------
mxpxrocks10
thanks for this guys!

------
jbranchaud
The name of this repository/API (twemoji) is unfortunate in my opinion. It is
odd and makes me think there is something misspelled.

